# Baby cellar spiders on ceiling



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a cellar spider that has made up home on my ceiling the last couple weeks. The last week or so i have noticed what i thought wee either tiny flies or baby spiders and the last two days they've gotten slightly bigger and i can
now see they're tiny cellar spiders moving further away from each other each day. 
I know some of these spiders can be social and also know they tend to invade other webs etc but will these spiders eat the mother? Will they all eventually just go off and make their own webs somewhere else in my home? 
Should i had gotten rid of the babies before they dispersed? I don't want ab infestation but generally don't mind cellar spiders if they stay away from me. I like watching them.

Srangely tho i didn't notice an egg sac. Maybe she had them on her back or in her jaws when she moved in lol.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm not sure if the young will kill the mother, but cellar spiders are pretty cool. I have a few in tubs in the flat, quite fascinating. 

Personally, Id just leave them be; they will probably eat each other until they reach the sustainable population size or move on. I guess you can always pooter them up ad put them outside somewhere, although they'll probably just invade somewhere else (sheds etc).


----------



## NikDan (Aug 31, 2013)

Unlike other spider species, cellar spiders prefer to live within close proximity to one another, creating troublesome communities within people's houses I would try and do something about them.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. I don't mind them, except the ones that won't stay on the ceiling or wherever they are..the ones that dance as they walk and tend to walk on the Walls and floor. 

Why troublesome numbers? The type i get a lot are ones that live close by each other but not with each other. The babies have pretty much all wandered off now and can't see many of them now they're seperate. One seems to be living further down in it's mothers nest tho


----------



## NikDan (Aug 31, 2013)

BlackRose said:


> Thanks guys. I don't mind them, except the ones that won't stay on the ceiling or wherever they are..the ones that dance as they walk and tend to walk on the Walls and floor.
> 
> Why troublesome numbers? The type i get a lot are ones that live close by each other but not with each other. The babies have pretty much all wandered off now and can't see many of them now they're seperate. One seems to be living further down in it's mothers nest tho


I just know they can case such a problem that some people have had to call pest control to deal with them. These will be exceptional circumstances though im sure they will be fine I just prefer my spiders in enclosure's. :2thumb:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

NikDan said:


> I just know they can case such a problem that some people have had to call pest control to deal with them. These will be exceptional circumstances though im sure they will be fine I just prefer my spiders in enclosure's. :2thumb:


I think the problem is with the people willing to call pest control over a few spiders.

It's not like you would end up with 1000 in a big clump; they have to eat something.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Lol there's a big clump on one these pics https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...UoAA&biw=320&bih=416&sei=SxEvUvB8qZjRBfmZgIAI


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

BlackRose said:


> Lol there's a big clump on one these pics https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...UoAA&biw=320&bih=416&sei=SxEvUvB8qZjRBfmZgIAI


I think that is actually a picture of harvestmen, some of the US and EU species of Leiobunum tend to aggregate in huge clusters up to 70,000 individuals.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh, i wondered why the legs looked longer.


----------

